# Looking for a bulk fish food dealer's website.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm trying to find this website that had a lot of different types of fish food made by one person. All I remember is the page was kind of dark green (if I remember correctly).

He sold a bunch of different types of cichlid, algae eater, and tropical fish foods in "bulk" I guess you could call it. I checked my history and just can't find it. Stuff was fairly cheap as well. He did sell other products as well but I can't remember what they were.

Hopefully someone knows who I'm talking about!

Thank you.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it Ken's fish? Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Is it Ken's fish? Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices.


BINGO!

It's been a few months since I visited. Background is now blue......

Thanks!

I wanted to get some more food for my plecos and didn't want to pay the store prices. His pleco food looks good and is cheap. Any comments on his food (any kind)?


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

I could use a Good source for flake food......How Good is Ken's Stuff?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ken's is nearby to me here in the Boston area. He came to the last BAS auction, and had a "booth" in the back. His stuff is great. The prices are good, and the quality is high. Several Boston area cichlid breeders swear by his foods. The Boston Aquarium Society has done a group order of his foods to get a large-order discount.

My fish LOVE his cold-dried treats like Daphnia. Its a special process that he says retains more nutrients during the drying process. Next time I need foods, I'll get some other varieties of this stuff, as they all go nuts over it. I give some of this to my FW shrimp, too. In another tank, my Angelfish, who were spoiled on frozen and live foods over the summer were lackluster about going for any flake food. I got Ken's moist bits with garlic, and another pelleted Ken's food, and they were enthusiastic again! I froze portions, and defrost it as I need it to keep it fresh.

The foods come in these vacuum-packed bags, and he gives Complete ingredient lists. I was on the lookout for foods without copper, and was able to find several. I haven't tried his flake foods, I had a ton left at the time, but others seem to really like them.

I also got some of the food for fry - those tiny slowly sinking spheres, meant to be used in lieu of baby brine shrimp. I ended up not having the fry I was expecting (just didn't get the breeding/hatching setup done - maybe next summer) but the baby Endler's really enjoyed this item, and I have a lot left in the freezer.

Also, I got some of his sponge filters at the "booth". His prices seem very good on this type of item.

I found the prices very good for the amounts you get, and the quality very, very high.

-Jane


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

That looks like some great food! Bookmarked that site!

Thanks for the link!
-Andrew


----------

